# Cimmaron FT



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Got a mixed-up text from OK. My best decipher is that the open is starting late. Qual may be a tough double (that was the mixed-up part of the text). Small qual, should be done today. Open dog 23 is a scratch. Not sure of any others.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Qual was a tough double. Memory bird retired into a layout blind and not many dogs were clean through the marks. Blind of the backside of the flier station. 10 dogs back 2,3,4,8,9,10,14,17,18,19.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

I hear that Marcia Traylor and "Katie" won the Qual.

Congratulations to Marcia and Katie...... 

Sunflower Retriever Club
Wichita, Kansas


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual results
1. Kate/Taylor
2. Otis/Erhardt 
3. Trixie/Bard
4. Press/Price
RJ 9 jam 14,19.

Congrats to the finishers.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open finished in the twilight. Don't have callbacks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Otis & Prissy.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Open Callbacks

1, 2, 3, 4,7,13,14,15,18,22,24,26,27,32,34,37,41,43,45,46,49,50,52,55,56,60,65,67,68

29 Total


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats to Marcia Traylor and Kate. Momma dog "Amy" and I are very proud of her kids. Good job Marcia!!

LT


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good boy "Otis"
Nana Sue


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Yea Otis QAA. Congratulations to Rob.

Sarita


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Amature is a nice triple. Long right retired giving dogs fits.

Scott has added hole punch to his list of items to include in judges bag.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go Marcia and Katie!!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to Otis and Erhardt and also to rest of Qual finishers.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Katie, Marcia and Tom! I know ya'll have been working hard with both girls. Great job!

Gretchen


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

To the land blind in the Am:

3-4-7-8-13-15-16-17-19-20-21-23-27-28-29-32-35-37-38-39-40-41-42-46-47-48-49-51


----------



## Peggyvineyard (Oct 3, 2010)

is this the Amateur list?


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

yes, there was a dog not on entry express - dog #51- I'm not there, but heard dog #51 is Pat Kenny?


----------



## Peggyvineyard (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks Pam, the 51st dog confused me...don't know about it tho..later, Peggy


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Rob and Otis! Congrats to all those that placed in the Q.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, 51 is correct. It is not on EE but is a valid entry. Pat Kenny's dog.

To the 4th in the derby in the a.m.:

1-6, 8-13, 15


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:

1-3-4-7-14-15-22-41-43-45-49-56-60-67-68


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Callbacks to Amateur Water Blind

3, 7, 8, 13, 16, 17, 20, 23, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 47, 48, 49, 51,


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby results:

1). #5 Tee/Erhardt
2). #11 Tubb/Russell
3).#9. Kate/Roberts
4) #8. Maggie/Withrow

Rj #13 Charge/Landry


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

To the watermarks in the amateur:

3-27-32-35-37-40-47


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

junfan68 said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1). #5 Tee/Erhardt
> 2). #11 Tubb/Russell
> ...


*Woohoo Firemark Little Hot Tee owned by Jean Grammer! Jean's first field trial dog! *

(And sister Flash JAMed both the Derby and the Q at Chattanooga with Lanier Fogg.)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow congratulations Jean, Tea and Rob.


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Way to go Team Kate. 49 points?


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congatulations to Rob and Tee.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Results posted for the Open yet? They got done around 12:30.


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*A BIG Congratulations to Tee, Jean, and Rob!!!

Also Congratulations to Flash, Lanier, and Gayle for the JAM's in both the Derby & Q in the Chattanooga trial!!!!*


Great work.....Carol & Gary


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Jean, Rob, and Tee for the Derby win. Woohoo!!! Sorta makes up for missing the GRCA National.

Also congrats to Rob and Otis on the Qual 2nd and earning QAA status.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

And Congrats to Rob and Trudi on the 2d in Open. Sorry, but it is the only placement I have heard. Team Erhardt had a good weekend!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

OPEN

1st - Piper/Edwards
2nd - Trudi/Erhardt
3rd - Emmit/McKnight
4th - Chili/Schrader
RJ - ?

Lots of Jams I think as most dogs did the test.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I watched Tee in the 3rd & 4th series of the derby....very nice dog.

Congratulations on the win in a derby field that had a couple of derby heavyweights.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, congrats to Rob, Trudi, and Carma, too. And also to Bill and Emmitt. It was a good weekend.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good going Ham (I'll tell Beans about her mom when I see her again.) & congrats Mr. Bill.

Way to go Piper.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Piper, Frank, Brian and Mark.
Also to the others who placed in the Open.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed/jammed in the Open but special congrats to Bill and Emmitt! Way to go!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Piper, Frank, Brian and Mark.
> Also to the others who placed in the Open.



*As well to that Chili dog!!! Way to go Mike!

Aaron*


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

It was HaM who got 3rd in the Open rather than Emmitt...

Congratulations Jean and Tee...soon the DERBY LIST! Good going Rob with all your placements.

Sarita


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Yeaaaaa! Trudy and Carma and Rob! And I believe yeller dogs did well in the Am but getting info out of that area is like pullin' hen's teeth (hey, I know most of you don't remember that phrase, but some will).


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Unofficial Am results going from memory, and there is not much of that left this morning:

1st Anna and Ken Robbins
2nd Skeeter and Robbie Bickley
3rd and falling a little short of the double header was Piper and me
4th Jefe, aka Stubby aka Bob and Tim West

RJ Tiger and Mike Loggins
Jam Chef and Ed Aycock

A HUGE thanks to everyone for pitching in. This trial would not have happened without you. 

fp


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> A HUGE thanks to everyone for pitching in. This trial would not have happened without you.
> 
> fp


And thanks to Frank, Tim, Judy & Kent for making the trial happen. And also special thanks to Mason Mayhue who was a workhorse out there and also to Gavin & Adam for volunteering so much of his time shooting.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats Mark Edwards. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Obviously Piper came to play this weekend.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

yes, great job to all the workers. A well oiled machine....errrr 

and thanks to Frank and Tim for the invite. See some of you in 2 weekends at SRC.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

GLDNS4C said:


> *A BIG Congratulations to Tee, Jean, and Rob!!!
> 
> Also Congratulations to Flash, Lanier, and Gayle for the JAM's in both the Derby & Q in the Chattanooga trial!!!!*
> 
> ...


Ditto that! Congrats Jean, Rob, and Tee!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Unofficial Am results going from memory, and there is not much of that left this morning:
> 
> 1st Anna and Ken Robbins
> 2nd Skeeter and Robbie Bickley
> ...


Congrats to those who survived Scott and Kevins test. They were very challenging. 

Thanks To the Cimmaron gang for putting on a great trial.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Mark Edwards and Ken Robbins on their big wins!!!


----------

